# 2010 Lexus IS-F install, pics galore. :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys, just completed work on a 2010 Lexus IS-F...a simple SQ install. This is my first IS-F (after doing about half a dozen more pedestrian second gen ISs), so I am super psyched to add this one to my resume. 

First, I can’t help but to snap some pics of this thing. When the car first came out and I saw it on TV, I wasn’t that impressed...but when I finally got around to seeing it in person, it really grew on me. There are a LOT of differences, subtle and dramatic, that immediately sets this car apart than a 350 or 250. Where as previously I only focused on the interesting tail pipes, I notice now things like the bulging fenders, the much wider track, the vents in the front fenders, much more aggressive front fascia, and many many other details. Add to the fact that my neighbor had an IS250 that I see every day, this car paints an entirely different, and much more sinister picture right off the bat 
I also LOVE the deep pearl white that this car came in.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving on to the goals for the system:

1. To achieve a high sound quality though the Stock Mark Levinson system
2. Keep things as integrated as possible on the interior
3. Build a very simple and clean design in the trunk (focus was not on show due to budget)


Let’s get started.

First is the 0 gauge cable and circuit breaker installed near the battery:










Next a quick shot of the 416HP 5.0 liter beast that powers the car:










Moving onto the interior. To best integrate the stock amplified system, and Audison Bitone was chosen, I ran a USB cable all the way to the glove box, so here is plug n play quick tuning from the front seat via the laptop:










Due to budget constraints, the owner's direction was to just double stick tape the bitone controller on the driver side dash, where three blanking plates give just enough room. 

After giving that a shot, it just looked really non integrated, having this big silver box just sticky taped there. So I decided to build some kind of holder for the controller just to make it look a little better. 

so here it is, a vinyl wrapped holder with the controller flush mounted, still sitting where it was suppose to be, but with only the front fascia of the controller showing:



















This actually turned out to be a pretty difficult and time consuming task since I had to be very precise. 

I first laid down a few layers of glass onto the stock panel to serve as back mold:










Once that cured, I carefully trimmed the piece so it’s within a few mm of the edge, this way, once I add in the thickness of the vinyl, it should sit almost flush:










I then glue together strips of hardboard to form the front baffle for the holder, careful to leave just enough room so the controller will slide in with the vinyl attached and be pressure fit in place.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Then I pulled grille cloth over the entire shape, applied resin, and then reinforced it from the inside by pouring a mixture of duraglass and resin:










Once that cured, a quick sanding session, and then I pulled vinyl over the entire shape. This was one of the toughest vinyl jobs I have ever done, because it is so small and so square. I used 4 way stretch vinyl with plenty of heat, but finally got it to go on right:










then I ran a screw through the center hole, into one of the blanking plates, and then put a speed clip at the back, fully bonding the holder to the stock trim panel, after that, it’s just about pressing the bit one controller in place.










Moving onto the front stage. A set of Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" two way components was used. The midbass went into the stock location at the lower door. But first both doors were sound proofed using a combination of foam and deamplifier, and new wires ran into the door:



















Then I build a few baffle plates both for the front and rear doors. The thin ring at the left is for the fronts, as I utilized the stock speaker mounting baffle to mount the seas, it lined up perfectly, I just had to space it up about 1/8" to ensure it cleared the window properly.










These were then coated with truck bed liner:










So here are the lotus midbasses secured to the stock mounting baffle with a spacer ring in between. The holes lined up perfectly 










and how it looks from the back, the inside of the stock baffles received some more sound proofing, though you can’t see it in this picture's dark lighting.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

A quick shot of the wiring termination at the front door midbasses. The reason why there is foam on the back of the magnet is from a lesson I learned from other IS installs. When the window is down, and you slam the door, the bottom edge of the window tends to move a bit, and when you are within 1/4" from the back of the magnet, this can result in the window contacting the magnet, causing a ringing sound. Since there are no vent holes on the back of the lotus, this was done to prevent this contact.



















The speakers were then bolted in place with the stock mounting screws:





































The front door panels also received a layer of sound proofing, to help prevent resonance and rattles:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The front tweeters were molded off axis into the A pillars. I pushed them as far forward as possible and also high enough to clear the big wiring harness behind the driver side. After spending an hour flipping through my vinyl books, I found a color that matched the dash almost perfectly. The lighting makes it look darker but in reality, it’s very close 





































Now for a few build pics of the pillars.

First, the pillars were stripped clean of their stock covering, and rings were carefully aimed and attached:










grille cloth was pulled over the shape, resined, allowed to dry, and then the duraglass/resin milkshake was pour onto the inside, making the walls very rigid, you can tell where this milkshake went into by the darkened color showing through the grille cloth. 










Then the whole piece was sanded smooth and blended together:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Vinyl applied and the tweeters wired up:










And finally, the finished product ready to pop back into the car:



















On the back side, I applied a few more strips of sound proofing around the tweeter area:











One stipulation the customer had was to have rear amplified speakers for his child, so it doesn’t get too claustrophobic back there. He supplied me with a pair of Hertz HE coaxial for this purpose.

So the same process was repeated on the back doors, sound proofing and new wires ran into the door:




















Termination of the Hertz Coaxial:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

And finally, the hertz installed with the baffles I made earlier:





































now a few shots of the wiring bundle going back, all the wires and cables are zip tied neatly every 6 inches or so to the stock loom, and runs up the sides of the back seat divider into the trunk via the stock grommets:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

So that’s it for the interior, I also removed the stock sub on the rear deck to open it for better venting into the cabin.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Onto the trunk.

The goal here, originally, was to utilize a side fiberglass box and a very simple, carpeted rear facing amp rack. The focus is to remain stealthy and save space.

Looking into the car with everything covered back, it’s hard to notice much:










Closer examination reveals the side fiberglass box, with its press fit grille, and a rear ward facing rack with a cover featuring a raised Lexus F logo. The entire rack ate up only 7" of space at the very bottom, and 3.5 at the top.

A quick note on the box, it is built by my good friend Nick Johnson, a badass installer who currently runs Science of Sound: Science of Sound, Inc. he builds a variety of custom fit fiberglass sub enclosures under his own brand name and also for 4080enclosures. His boxes are some of the BEST products of this nature I have ever used, and this IS box is just awesome, everything from the mm exact fit, to the super thick walls, no drill mounting, and the beautiful pressure fit grille. As I always tell my customers if their cars can utilize one of his boxes, “I can’t build a better box regardless of how much you pay me, so just use this one" 










While the original plan was for no flash at all and just plain black carpet. I quickly decided to add a little bit of extra flair to the build, just because this car is cool from the exterior standpoint. It isn’t much but I think it adds just the right amount of show factor to it.

Popping off the two grilles, and you first see an image dynamics IDQ12v3 in the subbox.

Three ID Q amplifiers power the entire system. A Q450.4 bridged into two channels powers the seas midbass with 200 watts RMS per side, another Q450.4 sends 75 watts to the front tweeters and the rear coaxial, and a 600.1 powers the IDQ with 600 watts. 

The clean black finish of the ID amps really makes for a smooth look, but I felt that simply butting the three amps together would make for a pretty boring black on black design. so instead, I spaced the amps apart with 1/2" acrylic tubes, clouded over with 150 grit, and set on top of a strip of MDF topped in white vinyl, so the tubes, in daylight, gives off a white appearance to compliment the exterior of the car. I also decided to do a trim cutout in white vinyl, to future give it a nice two tone look.



















A quick look at the super snug fitting box:










And a close up of the amp rack display:










On the driver side, I raised the floor of the stock storage holder:










And the audison bitone, is within easy access below it










A quick shot of the trunk from a little further back:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Those acrylic tubes do more than just add a little color; they are also wired to glow with white LEDs inserted at both ends. So here is the car in the dark, the trunk light turned on (I also switched that bulb from the stock yellow to white), and the tubes light up:



















overall, I am really happy with how the trunk looks, despite this being one of the most simple layouts I have done...I don’t know what it is, if I think about the individual portions, nothing really stands out, but for me, looking at it as a whole, perhaps in combination with the unique nature of the car...I am a proud papa. I don’t usually get this giddy, but I can’t help myself with this one. 

So...onto the wiring and builds pics.


The stock amp's output wire is tapped only at the front channels, since the bitone will control the fading and subwoofer controls. the front channels consists of front mid/high and front woofer, so here you see the four pairs of speaker wires tapping into the stock signal. 










These were then neatly bundled, and then ziptied to the stock loom all the way to the driver side of the trunk and the bit one.



















Here are more wiring pics, the two bundles entering into the car from the interior, and the RCAs and other cables from the bitone to the front. Everything is routed so the stock carpet piece goes on without much if any, modification.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

A quick shot of the driver side storage bin cut with the new floor made:










And a shot of the subbox outside of the vehicle:










Here are the mdf strips and the acrylic rods, prior to sanding and vinyl wrapping.










Here you see the rods clouded over, and the top of the mdf strips covered in white vinyl, along with the four white LEDs that I will insert into the ends of the rods after pre drilling them.










And here you see the rods secured to the top of the MDF strips, with the leds secured in place. The whiteness of the vinyl shows through the semi transparent rod to give it a more whitish appearance.










As it turns out, this amp rack was quite an exercise in space conservation. The distance between the ceiling and the floor was only about 2" taller than the amps on either end. And the two ends only had about 1.75" to spare. So with in this confine, all the amps cables, distribution blocks had to be wired so it fits.

My decision was to pre wire as much as possible outside of the car, and using barrier strips on all the connections. This means that once I install this rack into the car, I only have the main power and ground cables, the various cables to a barrier strip spot, and the RCAs to plug in.

So here is the beast that came out of this effort, everything done to ensure it still will fit inside the space:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Then this rack was loaded into the car...its fits extremely snug against the top and bottom, further secured by four bolts. Here you see all the wires hooked up to the amps:










A few quick shots of the trim plates. First is the cosmetic trim panel, before vinyl application:










And after, the edges of the board were painted black, since white is such a contrasting color, I didn’t want any sliver of whiteness showing through the edges of the front board:










Here is the main front panel, before and after carpeting:



















And the front grille plate with its F logo:




















After some tweaking, I have to say I am pretty impressed with the bitone in this application. I encountered no problems and the sound is really good. Stage is nice and high with good center focus, width is not too bad, and is actually outside of the A pillars because they are a little further inboard than most cars. Tonality wise it’s very pleasant, and from doing earlier ISs, I can tell the Bitone did a good job of flattening the stock system. Going in, I was worried about potential issues with the unit, but really, it was pretty smooth sailing. I do still prefer the infinitely adjustable 10 band parametric EQ found on the Zapco DSPs, but giving that this is also an OEM interface and summing device, it’s a good overall package. I do think the instructions manual needs to be written in a more simple and easier to understand manner.  By far the best sounding second Gen IS I have done...with some more tweaking, there is a good chance you may see this car at norcal MECA comps once in a while for fun  
I want to thanks Eric at ID, who found a Q600.1 when non was in stock, Bikinpunk, Chuck Music and many other guys on the various forums who gave me tips on the bitone and the lexus system, Nick for his awesome box, and Larry at elettromedia who also gave me some great info on setting up the bitone.
Anyway, I am on my way to pick up the customer from the train station and then we are gonna go for a quick romp in the twisty hills behind my house! Woot!

Bing


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

That trunk is gorgeous, looks factory installed. Even though its not as complex as some of your other installs this may be my favorite. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great Build Bing! I have been looking forward to seeing your pics of that car. It sounds like you had a good experience with the Bit One. I'm sure the customer will be thrilled - it certainly looked like you have some nice hills behind the house to thrash around on


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Simple and clean I like it. Can you tell how you made those rings for the tweeters?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

two hole saws, very carefully cutout with a cordless drill 

yeah just got back, we are going out for the drive now!

hehe


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got back...wow this thing is impressive. i was kinda scared in some of the really tight corners where we blasted through, traction control doing its things and trees a mere few feet away...very planted and secure feeling...

i drive like such a wuss by comparison


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

So when are you getting one?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if they made an awd wagon version, i will consider it


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice install and I agree with you not being a fan of them in the original commercials, until I saw one in person.

I must ask, how you like those ID amps? I am considering swapping out my current amps with what you put in this car except I'll have one more 600.1.

My current amp stage is a dls a2 a4 and a6 for reference of what I am currently running.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have used the ID now a dozen or so times...and i like em, they are good quality, solidly built amps. but then again, i never seem to notice a *huge *difference with amps if they are the main deciding factor. 

but in the DLS A series you have one of my favorite amps, i absolutely love how my A5 A4 performs, quiet, great control, just lovely stuff..

so i am not sure if i would put the ID at the exact same level, but of course, keeping in mind, they are about half or 60 percent of price, retail for retail, power for power, than the DLS A in many cases. so...


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

I've always been a fan of your work in the G35's.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful install, glad to hear that the bitone can sum & flatten the factory signals well.

I've been kicking around ideas with my install guy about a sub in the trunk of my 350. Aside from the 4080 enclosure you used here (which is being considered), have you tried or thought about a sealed single 8" or 10" in the stock location essentially firing through the rear deck? That was another of our ideas.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i personally have not done a sub there. that stock location, i have herad a few guys who have swapped a sub that is somehwat of a direct drop in. i think they were JL free air 8s? anyway, well, i listened to them running off 300 watts of power...and to be honest, in many songs, they barely sound that different than the stock sub. sure its a little more output, but really, to me, at least, not worth the effort, not much bottom end or overall impact. and when pushing, the rear deck and all the stuff bolted to it really started to rattle badly.

i think it is possible to do a proper IB off the rear deck, but in order to do it properly so that the actual end result is superior to a sealed box in the trunk like the one i used, yo uwould need to put down a LOT of effort.

b


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

I like how you did an exceptional job with the amp rack and the attention to detail using the limited dimensions...great job as always.


----------



## Ronmeister (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Excellent work Bing!


----------



## .BNO. (Nov 8, 2009)

bing epic work as always!


----------



## vinicius costa (Jun 13, 2010)

Very good job.


----------



## resonance (Nov 25, 2008)

Bing. I've got an idea, How about you live in dallas texas 4 months out of the year. Then I can make the 4 hour drive to drop it off. I will finally have my install done. much easier than shipping the car to the west coast.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

haha if you know how much i hate hot weather and that my name means "ice"...you'd know why i dont wanna go and live in Dallas


----------



## MistaYoung (Jul 8, 2010)

great looking install!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdub (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm sure the owner is very happy! The little details like the holder for the bit-one make all the difference.


----------



## Rob J (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice and clean install. Great job!!! I guess it is kind of a shame that the owner paid extra for the Levinson system, just to re-do it. Any particular reason he didn't just take the base system. I presume the Levinson HU is different than the base Nav system.


----------



## twing (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful job as always!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am not sure if you can get the IS-F with the base audio, or at least if they have any of those on the lot? thre three Fs i ahve seen all had the ML system.


----------



## Rob J (Jul 18, 2010)

I haven't heard the ML system in an IS, but I have heard one in an LS, and I will say it is certainly one of the best, if not the best Stock Sound System I've ever heard.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

very impressive. i am an IS-F fan. Probably one of the only lexus vehicles I would drive.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont know Kenny, i would take a romp in a LF-A thats for sure


----------



## Rob J (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the IS-F is a fairly nice car, but for the same money, I'd prefer to get a Cadillac CTS-V instead, or a year or so old E63 AMG, or an M3.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice install!! The uncoverd amp rack is :thumbsup:


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Wonderful car, exceptional gear, Extraordinary install. You da man, Bing!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i dont know Kenny, i would take a romp in a LF-A thats for sure


you see, that doesn't count. AND, I did say ONE of 

It doesn't count because I saw that commercial, got online to see WTF it was and was immediately moving my cursor to the "X" to close the window. When I see something with the base price of $375,000 I tend to muster up some tears, and realize it's something I will never experience..

haha


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the wiring at the amp rack!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

another one knocked out the park. Plus its within budget! fwehh, that always the hard part, coming up with something nice, but not overspend...


----------



## Dooby357 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice install as usual, definitely better the Cookie Cutter one Sz Fits All Shops across America.


----------



## dvc (Mar 28, 2009)

one Q
Does it sound better than ML system?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dvc said:


> one Q
> Does it sound better than ML system?


well, its up to the owner on this one...but IMO there is no comparison.

think of hte ML system with better detail and subtle nuances, but with boatload more dynamic headroom and punch, not to mention real bass below 40hz that doesnt really exist in the ML system.


----------



## s4tch (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice install, inspirational indeed.


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

Beautiful work Bing! Your install threads are definitely among my favorites to follow; thanks for posting so many pictures. I love to see it all come together!

Totally off topic, are you still going to PP Dojo?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> if they made an awd wagon version, i will consider it


Hey B tey make the E55 in a wagon


----------



## bimmerman11 (Aug 27, 2009)

You do some really nice work.


----------



## pandaboy50 (Sep 11, 2010)

I only wish my is looked as clean as this isf


----------



## zoom_zoom (Oct 10, 2010)

wow, just stumbled upon this and makes me want to revamp my whole setup...thanks!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome system in an equally awesome car! Excellent work!


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

Sorry to bump this old thread but I have a few questions. I am planning on doings and all ID system in my isf. 

1. Did you replace the center channel speaker?
2. The doors have a middle and tweeter speaker on each. I noticed you replaced the midbass and added an additional tweeters up front. Did you leave the stock speakers working?
3. Is a good dsp really needed to get what I need out the system. Going for sq. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry on vacation will answer it when I get back on a real computer...


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Arclight (Apr 29, 2011)

Good question Chris...subscribed for the answer.


----------



## thesplash94 (Mar 22, 2011)

Classy install. Very nice.


----------



## hdorre (May 29, 2011)

Wow! An excellent system for an excellent car! I've always liked IS-Fs. Theyre hands down my favorite Lexus


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

chris6878 said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread but I have a few questions. I am planning on doings and all ID system in my isf.
> 
> 1. Did you replace the center channel speaker?
> 2. The doors have a middle and tweeter speaker on each. I noticed you replaced the midbass and added an additional tweeters up front. Did you leave the stock speakers working?
> ...


1. i did not, its simply turned down, the bitone's center is just sum L/R i believe, and i would prefer not to utilize it.

2. the stock midrange and tweeter in the door were disconnected.

3. i think a good dsp is vital in the IS system, as you cannot tap before the stock amp...its more vital than most other cars infact. the stock signal is...shall we say, not ideal for SQ.


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> 1. i did not, its simply turned down, the bitone's center is just sum L/R i believe, and i would prefer not to utilize it.
> 
> 2. the stock midrange and tweeter in the door were disconnected.
> 
> 3. i think a good dsp is vital in the IS system, as you cannot tap before the stock amp...its more vital than most other cars infact. the stock signal is...shall we say, not ideal for SQ.


Ok thanks for the reply. I am going to install morel elat 3 ways in the front and leave the back stock. Iam also gonna run a ultimo sc sub. Gonna power the system with a stage3 billet 4100. Im gonna have my installer disconnect the center and just run the back speakers with the ml.


----------

